# My top 10 european prospects



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Havent watched everyone play and I dont wanna pretend like Im a HUGE expert on this but I have seen more than most people in the US
3 guys that are supposed to be good but I havent watched yet are Tomas Sotarnsky, Jan Vesely and Giorgi Shermadini

1. Enes Kanter Turkey 1992
2. Jonas Valanciunas Lithuania 1992
3. Donatas Matiejunas Lithuania 1990
4. Milan Macvan Serbia 1989
5. Dejan Musli Serbia 1991
6. Mario Delas Croatia 1990
7. Toni Prostran Croatia 1991
8. Vladimir Dasic Montenegro 1988
9. Miroslav Raduljica Serbia 1988
10. Tomislav Zubcic Croatia 1991/Augusto Lima Brazil/Spain 1991


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Those must be some impressive 11 year olds!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

lmao I meant 1988


----------



## Sakanospatos (Oct 22, 2009)

fjkdsi said:


> Havent watched everyone play and I dont wanna pretend like Im a HUGE expert on this but I have seen more than most people in the US
> 3 guys that are supposed to be good but I havent watched yet are Tomas Sotarnsky, Jan Vesely and Giorgi Shermadini
> 
> 1. Enes Kanter Turkey 1992
> ...


Raduljica is too slow for the NBA and Macvan is too unathletic and Musli has no skills he just overpowers players wich he can't do in the NBA. Better replace those with:


1. Nenad Miljenovic Serbia 1993 point guard 6-4
Smart player, nice lenght, superb ballhandler, creative, good scorer, good mechanic on shot.
Defense could be better but isnt too bad. Best prospect in Serbia maybe Europe.

2. Andrija Militunovic Serbia 1990 shooting guard 6-6
Excellent shot, good scorer, athletic. 
Everything depends on his attitude, doesnt try to play defense. Hope he wil mature.

3. Branislav Djekic Serbia 1991 power forward 6-10
Good shot, face-up game is good, already has experience playing in partizan and will play 
in this years euroleague. Too bad he cant post up because he is skinny.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info Sakanospatos, hope you post more.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I love how all these Euro's are "athletic, but don't play defense". Bothers me.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

enes is by far the best prospect, he's been playin' for my team fenerbahce. he really pissed some people off, when he left all of a sudden. now he might be comin' back to play european ball since he cannot enroll to any college due to his sponsorship deal with nike. the whole nation is await for the "good news"

check out his stats. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/highschool/news/story?id=4407971


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Valanciunas dominating in Europe Juniors, Im not going to do a top 10 as I havent gotten my hands on much stuff from this season but Valanciunas, Kenter and Motiejunas all should be pretty good players
I still like Macvan but gotta add Ludovic Vaty as a potentially a pretty good player, he has been pretty good in French league. And finally saw a couple of Jan Vesely games and he isnt bad either, as long as he is willing to come over next season he should be a 1st rounder


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

All right Euro update
First off, Nikola Pekovic(draft right to TWolves), Josh Childress and Yiannis Bouroussis are legit NBA level players and deserve to be on a team, question is whether they wanna come over

Now draft eligible guys
1. Donatas Motiejunas
2. Jan Vesely (has actually passed Motiejunas on DX mock)
3. Kevin Seraphin
4. Tomas Satoransky (mostly based on hearsay)
5. Alex Shved
6. Milan Macvan 
7. Miroslav Raduljica
8. Pablo Aguilar
9. Giorgi Shermadini
10. Vladimir Dasic

And finally some guys that you probably wont be hearing much about for a few years but have potential
Andreja Milutinovic b.1990
Dejan Musli b.1991 Serbia
Matias Nocedal b.1990 Argentina
Toni Prostran b.1991 Croatia
Mario Delas b.1990 Croatia
Jonas Valanciunas b.1992 Lithuania
Philipp Neumann b.1992 Germany

Im not gonna even go into 1993 and younger right now


----------

